# Kapampangan: mawala naka keng biye ko



## Zeoreh

Magandang araw po, gusto ko po matoto ng Kapampangan.

Anu po ba ibig sabihin ng "mawala naka keng biye ko" ?


----------



## 082486

Zeoreh said:


> "mawala naka keng biye ko" ?



hi....
welcome 

it means: "mawala ka na sa buhay ko"


----------



## Hawk_Eye

082486 said:


> it means: "mawala ka na sa buhay ko"



welcome and hello 
I agree with 082486. Tama yung meaning nya, "mawala na ka keng biye ko" means exactly what she said.


----------



## Lhyn

Milky,

You are good now in Kapampangan dialect ha...


----------



## rempress

082486 said:


> hi....
> welcome
> 
> it means: "mawala ka na sa buhay ko"



Perfect answer.


----------

